
Someone shot down a $200 drone with a $3M Patriot missile - magoghm
https://www.cnet.com/news/someone-shot-down-a-200-drone-with-a-3m-patriot-missile/
======
busterarm
And this is a perfect example demonstrating why no one will ever win a
protracted war against an entrenched insurgent population.

~~~
danielvf
Actually, protracted wars against entrenched insurgent populations have been
won, both historically and recently.

The Huks in the Philippines in the 1950 for one.

The Tamil Tigers, inventors of the sucide belt, holders of the world record
for killing heads of state, and pioneers in crashing civilian aircraft into
government targets, were put down in 2009 after thirty years of war.

There's nothing magic about an insurgeny - most die stillborn. There's a whole
lot of survivorship bias when looking at this. Defeated insurgencies don't
make the news.

~~~
wahern
The Malayan Emergency?

I think in Vietnam the U.S. copied some of the successful tactics the British
developed, like moving farmers into barricaded villages for their
"protection", with opposite and disastrous results.

